

Fabric Engine + node.js Fibonacci benchmark (plus Alpha) - FabricPaul
http://fabric-engine.com/2011/11/benchmark-node-js-fibonacci-server/

======
FabricPaul
Hi again - we implemented asynchronous compute for Fabric and node.js, which
means we can go after the much publicized Fibonacci criticism. We're looking
for closed alpha participants, so if you're interested please submit the
request using the form at the bottom of that article.

Thanks - Paul (I work for Fabric)

